# Chukars and quail around salt lake



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

this is a different kind of question. I am from montana and i raise wirehairs and love hunting with them. My season got cut a bit short when i had to come to the U of U hospital with my wife. We will be here for a while awaiting the arrival of our first child.

would it be foolish to get a 3 day nonresident license and go poke around for birds? I have looked at the fish and game site and see the private land access areas. 
Are these any good? 

my dad will be coming down here to see us sometime and he and i have hunted chukars together in oregon but never utah. 
do you think it would be worth it for him to bring my dog and shotgun? I have a 2.5 yr old wire hair that has hunted quail, pheasant, sharpies, huns, and lots of waterfowl. I would love to add chukar to his list. And kill some time since i am bored out of my gord being in a city.

any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Only main things that are in season as of now are ducks, huns and chukar. Quail and grouse ended on the 31st


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea it'd be worth it to me but I hunt chukar two to three days s week and love to hunt them I also run a wirehair and a dd so it depends on how bad at wanna kill em plenty of chukar out there for the taking


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are chukar and even hun's up behind cabelas. Get some good maps of the area... study boundarys. hint hint.

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

http://mapserv.utah.gov/Wildlife/

You can look at the chukar habitat areas here, but I'm sure if you hunt chukar you'll want to look at the chukar-y areas within those zones on Google Earth and pick good candidates where you won't also break any canine or human ankles.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

The man wants to hunt chukar.....one of yall just tell him where to go & quit leading him on s wild goose chase


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I went Chukar hunting yesterday. We had a decent hatch here in Utah this past spring. A few places to hunt would be west of Nephi in the west desert area. And yes it would be worth it to buy the three day license. My brother does this every year and he gets into shooting.

Send me a PM and tell me about yourself - maybe we can get you out or send you and your dad out and hang out with your wife so you can have a break from sitting in a hospital


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers with your wife and family. PM sent.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Go west of Salt lake or Tooele counties. West mtn. In Utah county. Nephi is a long ways away and gets pounded by all the citiots. I like Tooele county the best. Good luck with your new addition to your family.


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

I really appreciate all the info guys. It really means a lot when i can be sent to a new place like this and actually have nice people trying to make my stay better. Thank you.

my dad was hoping to make it down here so my mom could stay with my wife and we could go explore a little, but they got hit with the most snow kalispell MT(where im from) has had in 24 hrs since 1912. They got 22 inches in 24 hrs. So now he is a little busy plowing snow and taking care of my grandparents. hopefully he will make it soon though

Thanks again everyone.


----------

